#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Творчество >  > > >  >  > Юмор >  > > >  >  >  Анти-Дзен

## Вассаби

*.. если сзади порваны штаны..
.. это очевидно всем.. кроме вас..
.. до тех пор пока вас не поставили в известность..

.. здесь имеет место осознание..
.. но к осознанности это.. никакого отношения не имеет..

.. гнев.. жадность.. чувственные желания и желания материальные..
.. они подобны порванным сзади штанам..
.. они очевидны всем.. кроме вас..

.. но к осознанности или неосознанности..
.. это никакого отношения не имеет..

.. зато имеет отношение к осознанию..

.. осознание.. явление умозрительное..
.. осознанное однажды.. может быть однажды забыто..
.. и осознанно вновь.. не один раз..

.. в отличии от осознанности..
.. которое не требует ни запоминания..
.. ни вспоминания..*

----------


## Вассаби

*ИСТОРИИ ПРОБУЖДЕНИЯ: КОНСТРУКТИВНЫЙ НЕГАТИВ
*
*.. гнев базовая эмоция..
.. без неё невозможна сублимация..

.. все наши попытки с ним договориться.. пойти на компромисс..
.. гнев воспринимает как слабость.. и этого он нам простить не может..

.. нет ничего более разрушительного..
.. чем заданные стандартны собственной невозмутимости и миролюбия..
.. это чревато бесконечным внутренним конфликтом..
.. энергетическим bottleneck.. затором..

.. детский комплекс.. "что такое хорошо.. и что такое плохо"..
.. он фактически стал нашей системой мировоззрения..
.. мы перестали выделять себя из набора стандартных шаблонов..
.. через которые мы воспринимаем наш мир..

.. осуждение собственной спонтанной эмоциональности..
.. само-одёргивание.. создает некий психоэнергетический разряд.. замыкание..
.. именно благодаря этому.. мы резко пробуждаемся от плохого сна.. кошмара..
.. с мыслью: - Фу.. слава богу.. сон.!! 

.. и как следствие получается разрыв сознания на двое..
.. сознательное и бессознательное..
.. и мы как цельная сущность.. как непрерывность процесса самосозерцания..
.. перестаем существовать.. теперь.. дальше .. за всё отвечает эго..

.. а это значит.. мы никогда не сможем осознать сон как сон.. внутри сна..
.. это значит.. что наше подсознательное будет постепенно набирать силу..
.. и тайно от нас нами руководить.. конструировать нашу дальнейшую судьбу..
.. и ход "случайных" в ней событий..*

----------

Цэрин (27.02.2021)

----------

